# EGD with removal Pancreatic Stent



## rtibbetts (Aug 5, 2009)

I have the following procedure to code.  

 PROCEDURE:  Upper GI endoscopy and removal pancreatic stent. 

 INDICATION FOR PROCEDURE:  The patient no longer needs stenting.

 INSTRUMENT USED:  Olympus therapeutic side-viewing duodenoscope. 

 FINDINGS:  Instrument advanced easily through the mouth into the esophagus.   Advanced rapidly through the stomach into the duodenum.  The stent was found _____ folds, grasped with a rat-tooth biopsy forceps and removed with gentle traction.  The patient tolerated the procedure well. 

 IMPRESSION:  Removal of pancreatic stent. 

 PLAN:  We will see in followup. 

There seems to be two though processes on coding this:

Method 1)  This is an EGD with FB removal and would code to 43247 (Upper GI endoscopy; with removal of foreign body).  I question this as a stent is not a FB as it is an intentionally inserted device.

Method 2)  This is a removal of stent (pancreatic) and would code to 48999 (unlisted procedure, pancreas (requires additional report/information to be submitted).

Any guidance would be appreciated.

Rick


----------



## lhopman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Lisa Hopman*

43247 Would be the correct Cpt .  I work for a group of 12 GI doctors and this is a common procedure.


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 26, 2009)

43247 would be the correct one to go with. Even though the stent was purposely placed into the body, it is considered a foreign body for coding purposes

Stedmans Medical Dictionary definition:

anything of material substance in the tissues or cavities of the body that has been introduced there from without, and that is not rapidly absorbable.


----------

